# Pregnant doe and permethrin



## BORGIA (Mar 17, 2017)

I have 3 pregnant does (about 1-2 months). I was going to put them in a wooded area to clear but there are a ton of ticks. I was wondering if I could spray them with permethrin for tick prevention since they are pregnant?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes you can.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yup, I use that stuff all the time on my goats- all ages and stages!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I prefer Pyrethrum over Permethrin, as it doesn't last as long and isn't cumulative. I use Permethrin as a premise spray only if flies are bad, sparingly. Be careful with Permethrin if you have barn cats. It's deadly to felines.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep safe.


----------

